# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  BATTLE F1 GO KOHAKU BLOODLINE SAKAI RUBY VS DAINICIHI Showa

## Glenardo

*GADING KOI : BATTLE F1 GROW OUT KOHAKU BLOODLINE SAKAI RUBY*

Sepercik embun membasahi daun di pinggir kolam. Sore itu Gading Koi meratapi visi misi nya di 2010. Dalam hatinya ia berkata, ingin rasanya membuat contest grow out antara beberapa breeder local dengan indukan yang reliable. Tak cukup hanya sampai disitu saja, gagasan itu di tindak lanjuti dengan menghubungi supplier setia nya yakni Gen Koi Farm dan Lebak Bulus Farm. Menyadari akan segala keterbatasan, jadilah kedua breeder tersebut dijadikan project Battle F1 Grow Out between Kohaku Sakai Ruby 80 cm and Dainichi Showa 75 cm.

Lebak Bulus Farm menyediakan anakan F1 Kohaku Bloodline Sakai Ruby dengan ukuran indukan 80 cm.  Lebak Bulus Farm yang di kendalikan oleh Agung Pribadi memiliki spesialisasi di Kohaku dan Showa. Anakan Lebak Bulus pernah menjadi Junior Young Champion di Kois festival. Sedangkan Gen Koi yang mana memiliki spesialisasi Shiro dan Showa. Anakan Gen Koi Farm yang di komandani Harry Nugraha pernah menjadi juara yakni Shiro di Mega Glodok Kemayoran 2008. Kedua breeder pun tak segan segan menurunkan 15 anakan terbaik mereka untuk di uji ketangguhanya demi mendukung per Koi-an nasional. 

Tak hanya itu, Gading Koi sang F1 specialist yang selalu menjaga keakraban dengan konsumennya menggali peluang untuk mendapatkan fasilitas kolam Grow Out. Tersebutlah Pak Wiharto yang berlokasi di bilangan Kota Wisata yang memang karib Gading dalam perjalanan di dunia per Koi-an  mensupport niatan Gading Koi. Kolam sebesar 15 ton dengan vortex diameter 1,2 M di buat. Tak tanggung tangung, Bottom Drain dengan Membran Mattala di instalasi demi memanjakan penghuni kolam dengan tingkat kadar oksigen yang meriah. Media filter pun di ambil full dengan Mattala Filter Mat sedangkan Bakki Shower 6 tingkat dengan media Bio Ball. Pak Wiharto yang di percaya menjadi bapak asuh sementara bagi para Kontestan Kois juga menyediakan fasilitas karantina yang luxorious bagi para anak asuhnya.

Gen Koi Farm meyakini anakan Showa terbaiknya ini diharapkan mampu memberikan cita rasa konsistensi Showa local berkualitas yang valuable di mata para penggemar. Pertumbuhan yang pesat, perkembangan sumi serta Hi, kecantikan pola di yakini akan mampu menggoda para penggemar koi se Indonesia. Showa showa Gen Koi ini lahir 3 Oktober 2009. Saat pemijahan jumlah burayak menetas sebanyak 100.000 sedangkan jumlah black fry sebanyak 30.000.

 Sebaliknya Lebak Bulus Farm juga menimpalkan bahwa indukan Kohaku Sakai Ruby yang dimilikinya akan mampu memberikan nilai tambah tersendiri bagi pemiliknya. Bermodalkan indukan betina size 80 cm, Baby Kohaku F1 yang lahir  7 September 2009,ini di prediksi kan akan memiliki body form yang mantap. Secara pola, ketebalan Hi, putihnya shiroji serta kerapihan sasi kiwa pun, aspek aspek ini menunjang satu sama lain. 

Ketika ditanya pendapat mengenai quality anakan seterunya, kedua Breeder kondang ini menjawab seia sekata yakni, anakan yang masing masing hasilkan merupakan bentuk rasa cinta, ketulusan serta tanggung jawab untuk memajukan Kois nasional. Mereka ingin, peternak local Indonesia mensejajarkan diri dengan peternak Japan. Kontes Grow out ini diharapkan mampu memacu peternak local berproduksi lebih baik lagi.Siapapun pemenangnya, koi tersebut di patut di tahbiskan menjadi salah satu anakan koi tanah air yang berhasil. 

Rudi Siswadi, salah seorang sesepuh Koi-s yang juga breeder dalam kesempatan bercengkarama dengan kami menguraikan, event ini merupakan suatu awal langkah inovatif yang di ambil untuk mendukung Koi Indonesia go international sehingga para petani Indonesia semakin maju. Lebih lanjut katanya, dengan berkembangnya hobbies menjadi breeder memunculkan anakan kualitas ok dengan potensi body yang menjanjikan secara indukan yang dimiliki bloodlinenya reliable dan size jumbo. Secara implicit, Rudi juga mengatakan, para petani di sarankan turut serta dalam event ini karena dalam waktu 3-5 tahun ke depan anakan ini di prediksi mampu mewarisi kedahsyatan indukan sehingga di masa mendatang para petani,mengembangbiakan koi dengan indukan yang lebih besar sehingga quality tak kalah dengan belahan dunia mana pun.

Darren Febriano, seorang pemerhati bloodline tersentak ketika mengetahui oyagoi Kohaku Sakai Ruby ini, Oyagoi ini dikabarkan menjadi juara di Varieties 75 BU di 3rd All Indonesian Koi Show 2006. Salah satu keunggulan Ruby dipaparkan, adalah karakteristiknya yang mudah finish serta shirojinya yang excellent. Di samping itu, oyagoi ini merupakan cucu dari famous Tsukitsuke Rose dan mempunyai rose line di darahnya. Turunan Ruby pun banyak meraih juara di kontes berkelas di Jepang.

Darren yang juga penggemar fanatic Showa Dainichi berargume, bloodline Dainichi memiliki keunggulan sumi yang deep, body akan kurus saat muda layaknya koi koi Dainichi, dan akan bulky saat menjelang dewasa. Baginya, untuk Showa Dainichi adalah jaminan mutu. Melihat oyagoi yang ada, Darren optimis koi ini mampu member jawaban setimpal pada para peserta Grow Out.

Lain lagi opini Toto Prasetio, seorang koikichi asal Jakarta, menurutnya, sudah selayaknya koi koi F1 ini diberikan tempat tersendiri di mata koikichi tanah air. Koi yang lahir ditanah air sendiri mampu mewakili eksistensi breeding made in Indonesia. Toto sendiri merasa puas dan lebih confidence dengan koi peliharaanya jika ia mengetahui dengan jelas indukan serta umur koi nya. Event GO F1 ini dikatakan juga merupakan suatu kesempatan langka yang sangat valuable untuk dilewatkan.

30 ekor koi ini akan di besarkan bersama selama 4 bulan. Kedua breeder beserta Gading Koi memprediksi level pertumbuhan akan mencapai 3- 6 cm/ bulan. Saat ini size baby Koi ini 10-17 cm. Sehingga ketika GO selesai ukuran Koi mencapai  25 -  35 cm. Pakan yang akan di berikan berupa Sugiyama Seseragi Sinking dan Sugiyama Colour. Pemberian pakan sebanyak 3 x sehari dengan intensitas Sugiyama pagi, siang dan sore.  Sepanjang harinya, kolam mendapat sinar matahari yang mencukupi.

Partisipasi dalam kegiatan battle grow out ini bisa di dapatkan di Forum Koi-s.org serta http://www.gadingkoi.com. Harga yang berikan (termasuk biaya keeping) dikategorikan dalam 3 range. Pilihan pertama bernilai Rp 675.000,- dengan system lelang kenaikan keliapatan Rp 25.000,- . Pilihan kedua dengan system siapa cepat dia dapat di harga Rp 600,000,-sedangkan pilihan ke tiga dengan system yang sama di harga Rp 500,000,-. Ongkos keeping Koi itu sendiri seharga Rp 250.000,-.

Lepas dari pada kegiatan itu Gading Koi juga menyediakan saudara  saudara Koi yang di GO yang bisa di dapatkan melalui website Gading Koi atapun berkunjung ke Gading Koi. Kini, Gading Koi, Lebak Bulus Farm, Gen Koi Farm dan Pak Wiharto, berdiri tegak mengemban misi yang harus dituntaskan. Pertarungan kedua belah pihak ini akan di nilai oleh Tim Kois. Animo para penggemar Koi  setanah air pun menggelora mengikuti sepak terjang petulangan pertarungan ini. Akir kata, seluruh pihak yang terlibat dalam acara Battle F1 Grow Out ini berharap dukungan serta partisipasinya demi mensukseskan kegiatan ini. (GLN).

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Satpam

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> bos buat saya ada clue lagi nggak,,,, heheheheh 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nunggu apdet ahh....



Panggil Om Darren dunk buat clue...HAhahah

Thanks

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gebaeckmischung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Saya juga seia sekata dengan Om Darren. Silakan datang dan lihat Koi nya saya ke Kota Wisata.
> Pasti siap di jamu om WIharto dengan bonus bir bintang dingin  
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Dicampur dengan  ramuan korea lebih siii...p lagi katanya.
> ...


Mantabss salut pak WI keeping nya memang ok...  :: 

kayanya bakalan ada season 2 nih,,,  :: 

sabar nunggu update dari om Glen ahhh........

----------


## gebaeckmischung

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

wahhh ga jadi om ..
ternyata tinggal yang not good not good hehehe..

ditunggu event GO berikutnya aja Om Glen ...
kapannnnnnnnnnnn???????????????????  ::

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dindy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

@ Om Darren: Adem, kalo bisa sampai 40 cm , gimana om? He4x..
@ Om repak : Mampir dunx kota wisata dari Bogor
@ Om Dindy : Mao diupdated lagi tanggal 10 Juli 2010 kalo tak ada halangan, dan tanggal 12 Juli penjurian di forum tercinta.

Yok, sapa yang kangen silakan datang, yang belum berpartisipasi, ditunggu partisipasinya.

Thanks

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

waduhh makin dikit nih yang tersisa....

mantabs....

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Sudah ditranfer om.. thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dindy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

> Belum Om Dindy, kita lagi mencari cari juri nya.. Om Rudi Showa, where are you?He4x..
> 
> Thanks


om glen, ikan keeping ini yang wafat yang mana aja? 
kok infonya ga update di forum ya? 
thnks

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

